
Playing Poker with Elixir (pt 1) - wless1
http://blog.tokafish.com/playing-poker-with-elixir-part-1/
======
hamburglar
I wonder why royal flush is a distinct hand from a straight flush. Isn't it
simply the highest ranked straight flush?

------
lectrick
Really nice way to show off the language features!

